# Wow, sure looks like it's dead!



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2006)

Not.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2006)

I actually got a few PM's from old members this weekend.  Leslie being one of them.  Would be nice to have them back


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

...........................................................................


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2006)

the thing is we get over 100 new members a week but many probably leave after reading the OC forum! 

and that is what we would like to change...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

100 new members a week = 100 of foreman's new alias'.  Lawl.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 100 new members a week = 100 of foreman's new alias'.  Lawl.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 100 new members a week



probably more, I have not looked at stats in awhile.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> probably more, I have not looked at stats in awhile.



I want you to know that I'm really, really trying to keep to the new rules.  I passed up a perfectly good penis joke.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> the thing is we get over 100 new members a week but many probably leave after reading the OC forum!
> 
> and that is what we would like to change...



Rob, what if you made a rule for open chat like this; You have to of been a member here for 6 months before you can enter infraction land.  That way the new members will read up on all the important things like training and diet.  After 6 months, the new members will have met a lot of the regular members and will feel more comfortable coming into this jungle. 

I seriously think that's a good idea.  No one goes to a bodybuilding site just to go on an open chat forum, the problem is they start to check out all the different forums and stumble upon this one.  Then, if they have no sense of humour, they get scared and leave.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Rob, what if you made a rule for open chat like this; You have to of been a member here for 6 months before you can enter infraction land.  That way the new members will read up on all the important things like training and diet.  After 6 months, the new members will have met a lot of the regular members and will feel more comfortable coming into this jungle.
> 
> I seriously think that's a good idea.  No one goes to a bodybuilding site just to go on an open chat forum, the problem is they start to check out all the different forums and stumble upon this one.  Then, if they have no sense of humour, they get scared and leave.


Put a warning sign 

"Beware of the scum!"


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Rob, what if you made a rule for open chat like this; You have to of been a member here for 6 months before you can enter infraction land.  That way the new members will read up on all the important things like training and diet.  After 6 months, the new members will have met a lot of the regular members and will feel more comfortable coming into this jungle.
> 
> I seriously think that's a good idea.  No one goes to a bodybuilding site just to go on an open chat forum, the problem is they start to check out all the different forums and stumble upon this one.  Then, if they have no sense of humour, they get scared and leave.



Eh, I dont think its needed, cuz I got burned the first few times I posted in OC.  I didnt give much of a shit about it then, and look, see, I am still here.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Eh, I dont think its needed, cuz I got burned the first few times I posted in OC.  I didnt give much of a shit about it then, and look, see, I am still here.



I got burnt to shits too, in the *Training *forum. But I don't mind jokes, I like them.

Fletcher's idea is _actually _pretty good. I like it.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Rob, what if you made a rule for open chat like this; You have to of been a member here for 6 months before you can enter infraction land.  That way the new members will read up on all the important things like training and diet.  After 6 months, the new members will have met a lot of the regular members and will feel more comfortable coming into this jungle.
> 
> I seriously think that's a good idea.  No one goes to a bodybuilding site just to go on an open chat forum, the problem is they start to check out all the different forums and stumble upon this one.  Then, if they have no sense of humour, they get scared and leave.



I agree 10 trillion %.  I didn't come here for OC.  I came for the food and stayed for the atmosphere.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


>


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 30, 2006)

Nah, seriously, just make a warning. Something like 

Warning: Possibility of lewd and indecent acts; explicit language.


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


>


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


>



  the ones with the stars are the ones that choose to be shown as offline all the time, right? but it must show on Robs because he owns this site! whats going on is kenwood back?!!?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the ones with the stars are the ones that choose to be shown as offline all the time, right? but it must show on Robs because he owns this site! whats going on is kenwood back?!!?



Kenwood is not back.  A banned user can log in and read but can't post.  I actually just found that out the other day.  

We, the moderators, can see all people online even if they are hidden.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2006)

kenwood was banned with infractions but he can still log-in and view the board, not sure why he would though?

yes, those are hidden members that normal members cannot see online, oops!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> kenwood was banned with infractions but he can still log-in and view the board, not sure why he would though?
> 
> yes, those are hidden members that normal members cannot see online, oops!


Why does Mudge have a + by his name?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

maybe we could just rename open chat _The Penal Colony_ and new members would already know what kind of riff raff to expect there  






and no it's not a penis thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I actually got a few PM's from old members this weekend. Leslie being one of them. Would be nice to have them back


Leslie's coming back?
I miss her stories!
"I left the night club to go to my car and eat a tuna fish sandwhich, then went back inside"
ok...maybe it was funnier when she posted it..but still good stuff...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Leslie's coming back?
> I miss her stories!
> "I left the night club to go to my car and eat a tuna fish sandwhich, then went back inside"
> ok...maybe it was funnier when she posted it..but still good stuff...


You know people like Leslie and Dero and such left well before the "Swine" showed up I really can't say too many people leave here because of posters on here as much as just for their own personal reasons, new job, new friends, new relationship, etc...but hardly ever because they just can't take the newbies anymore...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> You know people like Leslie and Dero and such left well before the "Swine" showed up I really can't say too many people leave here because of posters on here as much as just for their own personal reasons, new job, new friends, new relationship, etc...but hardly ever because they just can't take the newbies anymore...



Yeah no shit.  I dont believe THAT many people are THAT touchy.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> You know people like Leslie and Dero and such left well before the "Swine" showed up I really can't say too many people leave here because of posters on here as much as just for their own personal reasons, new job, new friends, new relationship, etc...but hardly ever because they just can't take the newbies anymore...


true- but didn't they leave after the whole 'w8lifter' thing? A LONG time ago...lot of people left...which was too bad...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> true- but didn't they leave after the whole 'w8lifter' thing? A LONG time ago...lot of people left...which was too bad...




'w8lifter' thing?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> true- but didn't they leave after the whole 'w8lifter' thing? A LONG time ago...lot of people left...which was too bad...


No, not at all.  Leslie left here in mid 2005.  Dero left in mid 2004.  That whole issue you are referring to was back in 2003.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> 'w8lifter' thing?



Another IM soap opera.  Not worth reliving.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, not at all.  Leslie left here in mid 2005.  Dero left in mid 2004.  That whole issue you are referring to was back in 2003.



I'll bring them back


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Another IM soap opera.  Not worth reliving.


Yeah, that one was far worse than this one.  Far far worse.  I miss w8lifter


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Rob, what if you made a rule for open chat like this; You have to of been a member here for 6 months before you can enter infraction land.  That way the new members will read up on all the important things like training and diet.  After 6 months, the new members will have met a lot of the regular members and will feel more comfortable coming into this jungle.
> 
> I seriously think that's a good idea.  No one goes to a bodybuilding site just to go on an open chat forum, the problem is they start to check out all the different forums and stumble upon this one.  Then, if they have no sense of humour, they get scared and leave.



I agree 14 trillion times


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

Ya know, some good did come out of all this.  I hardly see ANY "Kikis" anymore.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ya know, some good did come out of all this.  I hardly see ANY "Kikis" anymore.



Please, son.  They're still here, and in bigger numbers.


2.  I'm still the MMA expert.

3.  Pride > UFC


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ya know, *some *good did come out of all this.  I hardly see ANY "Kikis" anymore.



only _some_.


I still sense alot of hatred.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Please, son.  They're still here, and in bigger numbers.
> 
> 
> 2.  I'm still the MMA expert.
> ...


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 30, 2006)

hol up...kenwood got the boot??  Besides being a moron and a tool....what did he do?



I REALLY want to know about the w8lifter drama now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> hol up...kenwood got the boot??  Besides being a moron and a tool....what did he do?



Just being kenwood.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> hol up...kenwood got the boot??  Besides being a moron and a tool....what did he do?
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY want to know about the w8lifter drama now.



You're next.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

too long ago..honestly don't remember. some things went 'south' and a bunch of members left.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, not at all. Leslie left here in mid 2005. Dero left in mid 2004. That whole issue you are referring to was back in 2003.


see how long I've been here????? The time line has been blurred...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Not.



Ummm...

Isn't that from like 6 months ago?
Shouldn't we have gone up since then...

(Geez whats happened since then)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I miss w8lifter


Me too....she's the one who brought me over here...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

Currently Active Users: 1181 (157 members and 1024 guests)

it says right now


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

I spent entirely too much time in her gallery. I miss her too.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

what's the phrase: I hate to see her leave, but I liked to watch her go..


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I spent entirely too much time in her gallery. I miss her too.


Damn foreman leaves and the roaches keep crawling from the woodwork...

Whos's next Kuso?  Irontime?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Damn foreman leaves and the roaches keep crawling from the woodwork...


 
I am sure that is just a coincidence.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I am sure that is just a coincidence.


NO!  Albob posted several times today, Burner is a post whore again and now you pop up after 3 months...


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll be the first to admit it, Foreman brought out the worst in me. I am one of the people he was so good and pushing buttons with.

Hopefully the mods aren't done.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I'll be the first to admit it, Foreman brought out the worst in me. I am one of the people he was so good and pushing buttons with.
> 
> Hopefully the mods aren't done.



I thought you were a mod?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I thought you were a mod?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I thought you were a mod?


 
I got de-mod'd during my vacation.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I got de-mod'd during my vacation.



That's a shame...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> That's a shame...


 
Mods don't have THAT much power. They have more information and can move threads.

Super Mods...they are the ones with the power.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> NO! Albob posted several times today, Burner is a post whore again and now you pop up after 3 months...


for the record: I was never a whore...I was just really friendly...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Mods don't have THAT much power. They have more information and can move threads.
> 
> Super Mods...they are the ones with the power.



Oh, we know...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Me too....she's the one who brought me over here...


w8lifter was a female?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

very much so....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> for the record: I was never a whore...I was just really friendly...



Maybe you should switch to Decaf? -


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> very much so....


 
oh yeah.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2006)

I think the only question worse than "is w8lfter a female" would be "is John H. gay?"


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> w8lifter was a female?


This was my thought as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2006)

I have heard a lot about her but she was before my time.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I think the only question worse than "is w8lfter a female" would be "is John H. gay?"



John H is gay?  He seemed pretty straight compared to other members...BigDyl


----------



## KelJu (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This was my thought as well.



So whats the story. Was w8lifter a nut or something?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> So whats the story. Was w8lifter a nut or something?


She was before my time.  I only know a little from the threads that I read before joining.  Based on what I saw, she seemed okay.  I just never picked up on the fact that she's a chick.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> oh yeah.



Pepper! My eyes decieve me!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Mods don't have THAT much power. They have more information and can move threads.
> 
> Super Mods...they are the ones with the power.



Narc...

Just the fella I was thinking about the past couple of weeks as the SeaChickens shit the bed.  Luckily they are in the garbage NFC West.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2006)

w8lifter was awesome and still a very good friend of mine.  We are not bringing that old story up here again, sorry.  It's in the distant past.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

i heard she helped a lot of people. 

and what thread is the show me the money guy in? i love that commercial n want to show it to my kids. my stepbrother Danny has cerebral palsy andused to participate in the special olympics when he was still able to.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i heard she helped a lot of people.
> 
> and what thread is the show me the money guy in? i love that commercial n want to show it to my kids. my stepbrother Danny has cerebral palsy andused to participate in the special olympics when he was still able to.



_* Oh, shit!*_   I was looking on YouTube for the video and I found this.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's the one that you were looking for.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks i found it on youtube too just now.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> w8lifter was awesome and still a very good friend of mine. We are not bringing that old story up here again, sorry. It's in the distant past.


you are still in contact w/ her? Tell her the 'old gang' miss her and we said howdy. Emphasis on me, of course...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Maybe you should switch to Decaf? -


where would the fun in that be?????


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 31, 2006)

LoL...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 31, 2006)

cant we have a forum for all the banned members ?? that we cant post in ,,and they cant post in here ,,but we can check out eachothers posts that would be pretty funny


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 31, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> cant we have a forum for all the banned members ?? that we cant post in ,,and they cant post in here ,,but we can check out eachothers posts that would be pretty funny


Everyone would leave this place and go to the Banned People forum.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Everyone would leave this place and go to the Banned People forum.





Banned members can still login, they just can't post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Jodi said:


> w8lifter was awesome and still a very good friend of mine.





Little Wing said:


> i heard she helped a lot of people.



You heard correctly.  She was always helpful, giving out advice for both training and diet.  Had tons of patience with newbies.  She also did some BB and fitness comps as well.  She eventually moved on and started another fitness site (with others).


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> She eventually moved on and started another fitness site (with others).



yeah, but I thought it closed?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> yeah, but I thought it closed?



 I'm not sure what became of it.  I did join there (please don't ban me, Rob  ), but never became a regular. Perhaps Jodi knows more.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2006)

I was a moderator there.  w8 left the board to pursue other things and left DP to run it.  He banned me because I differed with my opinions and debated their concepts and he didn't like it.  Jeez, you guys think you have it bad   Anyway, she is doing great.  She has a new board that is a huge success and she got her natty pro card!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I was a moderator there.  w8 left the board to pursue other things and left DP to run it.  He banned me because I differed with my opinions and debated their concepts and he didn't like it.  Jeez, you guys think you have it bad   Anyway, she is doing great.  She has a new board that is a huge success and she got her natty pro card!


I remember that board, I think I remember leaving because the facism was getting bad...  That was years ago...damn!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I remember that board, I think I remember leaving because the facism was getting bad...  That was years ago...damn!



 I guess those drugs haven't destroyed ALL your brain cells.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 31, 2006)

W8lifter, JBo were pretty knowledgable ladies that posted often around here, Didnt Dero start his own little fitness, mountain bike, forum, I think I signed up for it but that was awhile ago


----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I guess those drugs haven't destroyed ALL your brain cells.


I was a super genius at one time, now I am a mild mannered plain genius...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> W8lifter, JBo were pretty knowledgable ladies that posted often around here, Didnt Dero start his own little fitness, mountain bike, forum, I think I signed up for it but that was awhile ago


Dero was a mod (like it needed one) at BuffTat2d Chicks site Live2BeFit.com for a while I used to chat with him, thats where our newest member Firedude came from...many of our members here posted randomly over there it was a nice second home....even foreman was allowed


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

... Jodi, Burner, Pepper (goga  ), dg ... reoccurring oletimers names w8lifter, Leslie, Dero ... ole times


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> ... Jodi, Burner, Pepper (goga  ), dg ... reoccurring oletimers names w8lifter, Leslie, Dero ... ole times



Your name belongs there also


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> ... Jodi, Burner, Pepper (goga  ), dg ... reoccurring oletimers names w8lifter, Leslie, Dero ... ole times


 
ah..the good ole GOGA days! Good times.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

they're only good ole times for some.    For a few, they ARE good times.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> they're only good ole times for some.  For a few, they ARE good times.


 
That's a good point. Tell the Mrs. I said "hello."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Pepper, why does it say former Republican as your title?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> That's a good point. Tell the Mrs. I said "hello."



shall do ...


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Here's the one that you were looking for.



Those are great commercials. I found about 4 of them with that same guy. 

What is his condition?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Those are great commercials. I found about 4 of them with that same guy.
> 
> What is his condition?



I don't know the medical name for his condition.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

I would guess Down's Syndrome


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Hey Pepper, why does it say former Republican as your title?


 
Cause that be what I am.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

You aren't a dem, right, you are a fence straddler like myself???


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> You aren't a dem, right, you are a fence straddler like myself???


 
I am basically a conservative with too many problems with the Republicans to call myself a Republican.

Poker ban was the last straw. I'm done with the Republicans.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I am basically a conservative with too many problems with the Republicans to call myself a Republican.
> 
> Poker ban was the last straw. I'm done with the Republicans.



What exactly are you then?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I am basically a conservative with too many problems with the Republicans to call myself a Republican.
> 
> Poker ban was the last straw. I'm done with the Republicans.



What poker ban?  I figured it was the pedophilia.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

The Republicans just rammed through a ban on online poker. My party poker account won't work anymore. The reason you don't know is b/c it was attached to the Port Security bill and passed with no debate or anything. So the Christian Right (which I am a part of, I guess) gets their ban with no public debate. 

So much for the land of the free.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

So, I can clean my gun while drinking booze and smoking but...I can't take some ephedra and play online poker. WTF?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

So, I left here a Mod and a Republican and came back as neither.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, so no more online poker...Good thing I cashed out a couple months ago.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

You can still play. THe ban is ineffective. Full Tilt and some of the others are still up and running. A little harder to get your money in the account and b/c of all the crap there are less fish.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

I can still play 

oh yeah we are that socialist country that has more rights then the "land of the free"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I can still play
> 
> oh yeah we are that socialist country that has more rights then the "land of the free"



And better beer and hotter women.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

The US is the only Communist country that refuses to admit it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> You can still play. THe ban is ineffective. Full Tilt and some of the others are still up and running. A little harder to get your money in the account and b/c of all the crap there are less fish.



That's right, I remember hearing it would be illegal for banks to transfer money to those accounts.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> And better beer and hotter women.



True Story!

How did you know about that?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> You can still play. THe ban is ineffective. Full Tilt and some of the others are still up and running. A little harder to get your money in the account and b/c of all the crap there are less fish.



But...you're still a...guy, right?  I mean, you haven't changed that too, have you?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I can still play
> 
> oh yeah we are that socialist country that has more rights then the "land of the free"



Yeah, but on the down-side, you're still Canadian.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> But...you're still a...guy, right? I mean, you haven't changed that too, have you?


 
100% Heterosexual dude here. that ain't changing.

But..of course..I would have said the same thing 2 years about about being a Republican.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but on the down-side, you're still Canadian.




Why are you sad about that...  Ahh you care don't you DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why are you sad about that...  Ahh you care don't you DOMS.



I only care because your bad grammar hurts my eyes.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> 100% Heterosexual dude here. that ain't changing.
> 
> But..of course..I would have said the same thing 2 years about about being a Republican.


Sadly, the username 'min0 lee' is already taken.  But hey, the username 'kenwood' is up for grabs.  And BigDyl isn't doing anything with his, maybe you could get that one after the operation.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I only care because your bad grammar hurts my eyes.



I've never met so one so relentless about grammar!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> I've never met *so one *so relentless about grammar!



My eyes, my eyes!!!


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> My eyes, my eyes!!!



well if your dont like it dont not read it then! thats what all I have to said about it!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> well if your dont like it dont not read it then! thats what all I have to said about it!



Je suis un petit crab.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I only care because your bad grammar hurts my eyes.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


>



Okay, I really do feel for you.  You've got that whole "Quebec" thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Je suis un petit crab.



You are a small crab?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I really do feel for you.  You've got that whole "Quebec" thing.




Don't remind me, they are our Mexico.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> well if your dont like it dont not read it then! thats what all I have to said about it!


Okay, I'll "dont not" read it.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Je suis un petit crab.



how did you know about that???


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You are a small crab?


I think he's saying that BigDyl gave him the crabs.


----------



## zombul (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think he's saying that BigDyl gave him the crabs.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't remind me, they are our Mexico.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)

Jodi said:


>




HAHAHAHAHA

Please don't me  

I kid.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I'll "dont not" read it.



if thats the only thing you kind find wrong with that sentence, you are off your game!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> if thats the only thing you kind find wrong with that sentence, you are off your game!



I kind find stuff wrong with yours.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Please don't me
> 
> I kid.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I kind find stuff wrong with yours.



i now exactly what you saying leting me tell you!! write like this is make me feel as like I am from alabama!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> i now exactly what you saying leting me tell you!! write like this is make me feel as like I am from alabama!



I tell ya what boy I don't give neary shit bout what you think bout me. 

You can believe that shit hawse.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I tell ya what boy I don't give neary shit bout what you think bout me.
> 
> You can believe that shit hawse.



If you're plannin' on whuppin' me, son, I hope you brought your lunch!!

I'll stomp a mud-hole in ya an then I'll stomp it dry!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

Just great.  Now, between the two of you, I had a stroke...


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


> If you're plannin' on whuppin' me, son, I hope you brought your lunch!!
> 
> I'll stomp a mud-hole in ya an then I'll stomp it dry!



Lawl, you speak good Alabamian. You must know someone from here.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Just great.  Now, between the two of you, I had a stroke...


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, you speak good Alabamian. You must know someone from here.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1439709&postcount=33


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

At least it's spelled correctly.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> At least it's spelled correctly.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2006)

Pepper said:


> You can still play. THe ban is ineffective. Full Tilt and some of the others are still up and running. A little harder to get your money in the account and b/c of all the crap there are less fish.


Maybe it was the Christian Right who tried to bomb Paypal?

JK, but I did watch Mr. Conservative:Goldwater on Goldwater and it's incredible how much Republicans went from just God fearing red-blooded Americans to straight up Calvinist Commies....amazing and they sucked all of you poor guys right along with them and now look where we are....you see where I've been trying to warn you Neo-Cons all this time and now Pepper Mr. Conservative himself can't play online poker, I mean where would John Wayne have been if he couldn't have played poker with the cast and crew of his movies after shooting and won Lassie from her owner why doing Hondo?


----------

